# Photo of jack/handle/lugwrench? 95



## twincam6 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey all,
Would you happen to have a photo of the jack, handle, and lug wrench for a 95 2wd Hardbody? I just bought one without the above-mentioned items and, based on the shape of the cradle, they differ from those in my 94.
Thanks!


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

was it for a 4WD the you bought it from?


----------



## twincam6 (Jul 30, 2008)

Dave, 2wd, as stated above. Does yours have a scissor jack or a bottle jack mounted behind the seat? Thanks.


----------



## Hardbody97 (Feb 9, 2006)

This looks like the one in my '97 2WD:


----------



## twincam6 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hmm....yours is King Cab, right? That makes me wonder if it's different for the regular cab.


----------



## Hardbody97 (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes, mine is king cab. The '97 service manual shows instructions for both a scissor jack and a bottle jack--each for both the 2WD and 4WD. The bottle jack probably has a smaller storage space. Mine has a U-shaped metal rod which the bottle jack can be tightened against in the horizontal position for storage. The bottle jack is a "screw jack"--I don't believe it is hydraulic.


----------



## twincam6 (Jul 30, 2008)

So I AM on the right track hunting down a scissor jack. Thanks for the info - it is much appreciated!


----------



## Hardbody97 (Feb 9, 2006)

The scissor jack is called a "pantograph jack" in the manual. The lug wrench serves as a crank handle when attached to the torque shaft. The torque shaft for the bottle jack appears to be longer than for the scissor jack. The torque shaft for my '97 is stored by mounting it to clips on the back wall of the cab. The lug wrench goes into a plastic pouch and is stored loosely alongside the bottle jack. The torque shaft and lug wrench can also be used to lower the spare tire when inserted through an access hole in the back of the bed, located above the rear bumper and below the tailgate.


----------



## twincam6 (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm surprised that a truck can have either jack, regardless of whether it is 2- or 4-wheel drive. Maybe it differs by cab type, (though my 94, also a regular cab, has the bottle jack.) It's good to know the spare crank-down kit doubles as the jack crank. Now I know all I need to find is a scissor jack to fit the factory cradle.

Again, thank you so much for the thorough information. You're a gentleman and a scholar.


----------

